# ILG Takeover Delayed until [UPDATE:  May 11:  Midnight]



## clsmit (Apr 30, 2016)

The deal won't close tonight. Looks like they are having to deal with foreign tax issues. 

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160429006149/en/Interval-Leisure-Group-Starwood-Hotels-Resorts-Worldwide

MIAMI & STAMFORD, Conn.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Interval Leisure Group, Inc. (Nasdaq:IILG) (“ILG”) and Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:HOT) (“Starwood”) today announced a brief delay in the planned closing of ILG’s acquisition of Starwood’s vacation ownership business, Vistana Signature Experiences (“Vistana”), while both companies work to avoid unnecessary tax withholding under the Foreign Investment in Real Property Tax Act of 1980 (FIRPTA), as discussed in Starwood’s and ILG’s Current Reports on Form 8-K, which were filed with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission on April 19, 2016. The companies are working to finalize the procedures to identify which shareholders are properly subject to this withholding.

The acquisition, which will occur through a merger of Vistana with a wholly-owned subsidiary of ILG following the spin-off of Vistana from Starwood, was previously expected to close on April 30, 2016, and is now expected to close in May, subject to satisfaction or waiver of customary closing conditions. As announced on October 28, 2015, the Boards of Directors of ILG and Starwood unanimously approved the transaction. On April 20, 2016, ILG stockholders voted to approve the share issuance in connection with the merger at a special meeting of stockholders, and the merger has received all necessary anti-trust approvals.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

No, Dave - the forum name stays....


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> No, Dave - the forum name stays....



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2016)

Interesting:  They went ahead with the website maintenance tonight:



> SCHEDULED MAINTENANCE
> 
> Our website will undergo scheduled maintenance on Sunday, May 1, 2016 between the expected hours of 12:00 a.m. to 9 a.m. Eastern time.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Interesting:  They went ahead with the website maintenance tonight:



So is anything converted over to remove the Starwood name and brand from the site?


----------



## maggiesmom (May 1, 2016)

I was able to log in this morning using the www.startwoodvacationnetwork.com link.
Everything was there. Same page. All of my information( what I own, paid taxes).
Maybe it will stay this way.

maggiesmom


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2016)

maggiesmom said:


> I was able to log in this morning using the www.startwoodvacationnetwork.com link.
> Everything was there. Same page. All of my information( what I own, paid taxes).
> Maybe it will stay this way.
> 
> maggiesmom



Your data should not change.  However, the _branding_ will change because ILG did not buy the rights to use the Starwood name.

Per the first post - it's just been delayed.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Your data should not change.  However, the _branding_ will change because ILG did not buy the rights to use the Starwood name.
> 
> Per the first post - it's just been delayed.



Odd that they went ahead with the maintenance and none of the branding changed. Perhaps they had other things that they could put in that were apart from the branding.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> *Odd* that they went ahead with the maintenance and none of the branding changed. Perhaps they had other things that they could put in that were apart from the branding.



I thought so too - must have changed some things behind the scenes, and will do branding when it's official.

*I updated my OS, and now my spell check is out of control with unsolicited help.  It just changed "must," to "mush," and it keeps changing "Redweek," to "Redneck."


----------



## maggiesmom (May 1, 2016)

Thank you DeniseM


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> No, Dave - the forum name stays....



They still answer the phone -> Starwood
The web site states -> Starwood
Sales states -> Starwood

yet... TUG calls it VSE

yeah... that makes sense


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> They still answer the phone -> Starwood
> The web site states -> Starwood
> Sales states -> Starwood
> 
> ...



Dave - you do understand that in a few days, re-branding will take place, and all references to "Starwood" will be removed from all of those places?


----------



## tomandrobin (May 2, 2016)

So.......What will be the new name for Staroptions? 

Another hater of VSE.....but I really don't care what its called legally. When they were Starwood Resorts, I called them Westin or Altantis, etc.....Never Starwood.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

tomandrobin said:


> So.......What will be the new name for Staroptions?
> 
> Another hater of VSE.....but I really don't care what its called legally. When they were Starwood Resorts, I called them Westin or Altantis, etc.....Never Starwood.



I was thinking about that too - Vistanaoptions?  VSE-options? V-options?


----------



## Seagila (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I was thinking about that too - Vistanaoptions?  VSE-options? V-options?



VistanaPoints (VPoints)

It might be bland and unimaginative, but unambiguously describes the product.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

Seagila said:


> VistanaPoints (VPoints)
> 
> It might be bland and unimaginative, but unambiguously describes the product.



I don't think they will use "points", because of StarPOINTS - which are Starwood hotel points.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

Not if ILG drops the Vistana name, which would not surprise me at all, keeping in mind that this was the name chosen by Starwood prior to the spinoff and may very well not fit with ILG's strategic plan, and especially given that the new name hasn't been around that long and really taken hold.




Seagila said:


> VistanaPoints (VPoints)
> 
> It might be bland and unimaginative, but unambiguously describes the product.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2016)

I don't see ILG dropping the Vistana name. They will just build a brand and market the timeshares under that new brand. It takes a lot of work and legal expense to change the name.

As for what to call StarOption, who knows. If they can build up and start selling the flex program across the board, they could build their brand on Westin Flex and Sheraton Flex.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2016)

We went to a Shell presentation today and were told so many lies, but something I was uncertain of.  The sales guy said Shell started with one resort, Vistana in Florida.  Puzzling to me because i know it was not always Starwood.  Anyone know if that is true?

Something else he said: wyndham wanted control of Starwood but Starwood wouldn't let Wyndham keep the Starwood name, so Wyndham did not want Starwood under those conditions.


----------



## VacationForever (May 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We went to a Shell presentation today and were told so many lies, but something I was uncertain of.  The sales guy said Shell started with one resort, Vistana in Florida.  Puzzling to me because i know it was not always Starwood.  Anyone know if that is true?
> 
> Something else he said: wyndham wanted control of Starwood but Starwood wouldn't let Wyndham keep the Starwood name, so Wyndham did not want Starwood under those conditions.



I think it was Cendant.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> I think it was Cendant.



I think Cendant was the parent company of Fairfield.


----------



## VacationForever (May 2, 2016)

I bought from the original developer.  When I get home tonight I will look at the file and repost.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We went to a Shell presentation today and were told so many lies, but something I was uncertain of.  The sales guy said Shell started with one resort, Vistana in Florida.  Puzzling to me because i know it was not always Starwood.  Anyone know if that is true?



https://www.shellvacationsclub.com/club/history.page



> *About Shell Vacations Club
> Our History*
> 
> More than 100 awards for industry excellence. More than 115,000 happy and content owners and members. And it all began with the desire to establish a higher standard of excellence, quality and ethics that, to this day, remains a model for all others in the industry.
> ...



It's true according to their own History page.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> https://www.shellvacationsclub.com/club/history.page
> 
> 
> 
> It's true according to their own History page.


I would bet it wasn't called Shell.  I remember attending a sales presentation in 1997, and it wasn't Starwood, and I don't think it was Shell then, either.  We stayed in one of the Fountains, and they were starting to sell Lakes or Cascades.  

It's odd they gave up Vistana.  Shell needs Orlando in their system.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 3, 2016)

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/vistana-inc-history/
Then there is this version.

Was it Embassy suites or something like that?


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2016)

I think it's Embassy Suites.  I just got home and did not have time to dig out the binder yet.  I will check into it tomorrow.


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2016)

My document says "Vistana Development, LTD., a Florida limited partnership ("Developer")..."  looks like it was an independent company.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/vistana-inc-history/
> Then there is this version.
> 
> Was it Embassy suites or something like that?



That was an interesting read. How did Hilton get in to the business. Both Marriott and Starwood acquired other companies, did Hilton get in to the biz the same way


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> https://www.shellvacationsclub.com/club/history.page
> 
> 
> 
> It's true according to their own History page.



Sounds like Shell was an off shoot company of Vistana. Vistana being a weeks based ownership and Shell being points based. Shell seems to have gone its own way when Starwood acquired Vistana.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 3, 2016)

Other than Shell mentioning the connection to Vistana, I can't find anything else showing that they were ever linked.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2016)

My question is, all the articles that I have read, Vistana had far more resorts than Starwood has today. What did Starwood do with those properties over the years.

Here are just a few;

World Golf Village
Villas of Cave Creek, near Scottsdale, Arizona
Eagle Point Reserve in Vail, Colorado
Falcon Point Resort in Avon, Colorado
Embassy Vacation Resort, which The Myrtle Beach resort was one
Hampton Vacation Resort, which Oak Plantation Villas in Kissimmee was one
Homewood Vacation Resort

Those last three are all brands now under Hilton ownership. Though not from a timeshare perspective. They appear to have no relation to Grand Vacations, Limited which I learned Hilton partnered with to create Hilton Grand Vacation Club.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2016)

For years, Villas of Cave Creek, was Starwood managed, but not in the SVN.  

Maybe 3-5 years ago, they made an agreement to make it part of the SVN, and they were part of it for 1-2 years, but then the board got rid of Starwood as the Mgmt. company and withdrew from the SVN.  

As I recall, Starwood either wanted to raise the MF, or have a SA to bring the resort "up to their standards," and the BOD wasn't having it.


----------



## scootr5 (May 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> My question is, all the articles that I have read, Vistana had far more resorts than Starwood has today. What did Starwood do with those properties over the years.
> 
> Here are just a few;
> 
> ...



I stayed at Falcon Point a couple of years ago. It's right next to Lakeside Terrace. It's a nice little resort, but nowhere near the same quality level as the Starwood resorts.


----------



## youppi (May 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> My question is, all the articles that I have read, Vistana had far more resorts than Starwood has today. What did Starwood do with those properties over the years.
> 
> Here are just a few;
> 
> ...



As per this article, http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/starwood-to-acquire-vistana-inc-73613452.html, when Starwood acquired Vistana Inc, Vistana Inc had 10 resorts:

Vistana Resort in Orlando. Now Sheraton Vistana Resort.
Hampton Vacation Resorts-Oak Plantation in Kissimmee. Now Oak Plantation Vacation Ownership Resort, a non Starwood resort.
Vistana Resort at World Golf Village near St. Augustine. Now the hotel Sheraton Vistana Resort at World Golf Village.
Vistana's Beach Club on Hutchison Island. Still Vistana's Beach Club, a Starwood resort.
Eagle Point in Vail. Still Eagle Point but now a non Starwood resort.
Falcon Point in Avon. Still Falcon Point but now a non Starwood resort.
Lakeside Terrace in Avon. Now Lakeside Terrace in the Vail Valley, a Starwood resort.
Embassy Vacation Resort at Myrtle Beach. Now the Sheraton Broadway Plantation as per http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm.
Villas of Cave Creek, north of Scottsdale. Still Villas of Cave Creek but now a non Starwood resort.
Embassy Vacation Resort in Scottsdale. Now the Sheraton Desert Oasis as per http://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix/stories/2001/01/15/newscolumn4.html
Vistana Inc had 3 new resorts planned :

PGA Vacation Resort by Vistana in Port St. Lucie, Florida. Now Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort.
*Harborside at Atlantis* on Paradise Island in the Bahamas. Now Harborside at Atlantis, a Starwood resort.
A large successor property to Vistana's flagship Vistana Resort in Orlando. May be now the Sheraton Vistana Villages.
Promus Hotel Corporation was the franchisor and operator of the Embassy Suites, Hampton Inn, Hampton Inn & Suites, Homewood Suites, *Embassy Vacation Resort* and *Hampton Vacation Resort* brands. This is why many Embassy Vacation Resort were not a property of Vistana Inc. but a property of Signature Resorts, Inc. (they changed the company name to Sunterra Corporation in 1998 and they have been acquired by Diamond Resort International in 2007) like:
Grand Beach in Orlando, Florida. Now a Diamond Resort property.
Point at Poipu in Kauai, Hawaii. Now a Diamond Resort property.
Ka'anapali Beach Club in Maui, Hawaii. Now a Diamond Resort property.
Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort in South Lake Tahoe, California. Now a Diamond Resort property.

From this article,http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-inc-announces-six-new-projects-77257112.html , Signature Resorts Inc has built the Westin in Rancho Mirage. In addition, in March 1998, Signature received final planning, zoning and development approval for the planned development of the 158 unit Westin Vacation Club in Rancho Mirage, California, the Company's second joint venture with Westin Hotels & Resorts (the first joint venture was the Westin in St-John US Virgin Islands as per http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Signa...t+of+First+Westin+Vacation+Club...-a018943165).

If Diamond Resorts have bought SVN/VSE in place of ILG then some Westin would have been return to their original co-owner (Signature Resorts -> Sunterra -> Diamond Resorts).

Starwood, a real estate acquisition company, bought Westin and Sheraton in 1998, Vistana inc in 1999 and they bought the Signature Resorts participation in the 2 Westin Vacation Club in 1999 as per http://www.getfilings.com/o0000931763-00-000804.html.


----------



## VacationForever (May 4, 2016)

youppi said:


> As per this article, http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/starwood-to-acquire-vistana-inc-73613452.html, when Starwood acquired Vistana, Vistana had 10 resorts:
> 
> Vistana Resort in Orlando. Now Sheraton Vistana Resort.
> Hampton Vacation Resorts-Oak Plantation in Kissimmee. Now Oak Plantation Vacation Ownership Resort, a non Starwood resort.
> ...



To add to my previous post, I have communication from Starwood when they bought SVR at Orlando.  Vistana never went the way of Shell or any other company in between being an independent company to Starwood.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2016)

youppi said:


> As per this article, http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/starwood-to-acquire-vistana-inc-73613452.html, when Starwood acquired Vistana Inc, Vistana Inc had 10 resorts:
> 
> Vistana Resort in Orlando. Now Sheraton Vistana Resort.
> Hampton Vacation Resorts-Oak Plantation in Kissimmee. Now Oak Plantation Vacation Ownership Resort, a non Starwood resort.
> ...



Thanks for this. An interesting read. Interesting to see how things have changed in the industry from what doesn't seem like all that long ago.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 10, 2016)

Today 5/10/16 looks like transition day. Mystarcentral.com is down for 'upgrade' and tax delay has been resolved with closing expected this week.  Here is info:  
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/interval-leisure-group-starwood-hotels-200200332.html

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2016)

Did you get an email about the site being down for maintenance?  I can log into the website.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 10, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Did you get an email about the site being down for maintenance?  I can log into the website.


It was off for awhile, but back on with no changes. Sometimes this week we'll see only Vistana... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2016)

SeaDoc said:


> It was off for awhile, but back on with no changes. Sometimes this week we'll see only Vistana...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



I think we will get a notice that the website will be off-line - like we did for May. 1.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 10, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I think we will get a notice that the website will be off-line - like we did for May. 1.



On starwoodvacationnetwork.com now:



> System Downtime Notification
> 
> Our website will undergo scheduled maintenance on Thursday, May 12, 2016 between the expected hours of 12:00 a.m. to 9 a.m. Eastern time.
> During this time, online reservations will not be available; however, you can contact Owner Services at 1-800-847-8262 during normal business hours to make a reservation.
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2016)

Thanks, Sue!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 10, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks, Sue!



You're welcome!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2016)

If Vistana was originally Shell, and the name was chosen by Shell, I wish they would choose a different name.  Shell insists Vistana was them, and it's on their website and in their presentation for sales.  I just kept thinking it was odd because they have nothing anywhere near Orlando now.  

More Shell lies????


----------



## JohnPaul (May 10, 2016)

*Falcon Point*

An interesting aside.

We traded in to Falcon Point last February and on check in day they had someone in the lobby to get you to go to a Starwood presentation.

So....some nominal connections still?


----------



## SeaDoc (May 10, 2016)

Website now shows it will be off line on the 12th of may until 9am est so likely vistana will emerge then.  RIP starwood...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (May 10, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If Vistana was originally Shell, and the name was chosen by Shell, I wish they would choose a different name.  Shell insists Vistana was them, and it's on their website and in their presentation for sales.  I just kept thinking it was odd because they have nothing anywhere near Orlando now.
> 
> More Shell lies????



Based on all my documents, it is a lie, at least for the SVR property.  Vistana was not Shell or Shell's.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2016)

sptung said:


> Based on all my documents, it is a lie, at least for the SVR property.  Vistana was not Shell or Shell's.



I think Shell was a company that was created as an off-shoot from Vistana. A separate company, but still from the minds of those behind Vistana. A company that was used to sell points based product while Vistana was weeks based. This is just speculation though since I can't find any official information on this.


----------



## youppi (May 10, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I think Shell was a company that was created as an off-shoot from Vistana. A separate company, but still from the minds of those behind Vistana. A company that was used to sell points based product while Vistana was weeks based. This is just speculation though since I can't find any official information on this.



https://www.shellvacationsclub.com/club/history.page


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2016)

youppi said:


> https://www.shellvacationsclub.com/club/history.page



Yeah, I saw that from post #23 also. Though I can't find anything else that backs up Shell's claim.


----------



## The Haileys (May 10, 2016)

We are getting our owner update tomorrow.  Any specific questions we can ask? Our concierge hinted at some major changes with both SVO and SPG, and mentioned something about 6 new resorts. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2016)

The Haileys said:


> We are getting our owner update tomorrow.  Any specific questions we can ask? Our concierge hinted at some major changes with both SVO and SPG, and mentioned something about 6 new resorts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk



You know that an "owners update" is just a sales presentation - where they will push you hard to buy more from the developer.  I would not go - period.

Also - sales people are usually a very poor source of up-to-date news.  What they do know, will be presented to you in a way that supports developer sales, and much of it will either be wrong, or out-right misleading.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 10, 2016)

Our concierge gave some heavy hinting at the same thing -- but we were there in December. I wouldn't get my hopes up for any actual information.

And realistically, from a sales perspective, if there were solid plans to add 6 resorts, I doubt they would keep it a secret for only those that attend owner's updates. They are going to want to spread the word to as many potential buyers as possible.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 10, 2016)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> And realistically, from a sales perspective, if there were solid plans to add 6 resorts, I doubt they would keep it a secret for only those that attend owner's updates. They are going to want to spread the word to as many potential buyers as possible.





These are the previously announced hotel properties in Hawaii and Mexico that are being sold with SVO as part of the spinoff to ILG and will be renovated and converted to timeshares.


----------



## blondietink (May 11, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> These are the previously announced hotel properties in Hawaii and Mexico that are being sold with SVO as part of the spinoff to ILG and will be renovated and converted to timeshares.



The Westin hotel in Cancun, Westin Cabo and the Sheraton hotel in Poipu Beach Hawaii are 3 that come to mind.


----------



## The Haileys (May 11, 2016)

They are pushing the Flex packages HARD. They offered to convert our current ownership and double the Options for what seemed to be a reasonable price,  in comparison to regular developer prices. But we know we can get better deals for our needs on the resale market.  They did allude to the ILG merger as bringing in all those resorts into the same network as the Starwood resorts,  but when I pinned them down to a specific answer,  that turned out to be not quite accurate. It will change from being a deposit/exchange system to a straight up point based system, which puts all Starwood ownership on equal footing in the II network. Also, the point tiers for 3 and 4 star elite are expected to increase.  No information about the Marriott takeover on the hotel end,  but they expect little to change in the SPG world. They did offer us a nice Explorer package plus Stars Points, which we took because it works well with our future plans. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (May 11, 2016)

blondietink said:


> The Westin hotel in Cancun, Westin Cabo and the Sheraton hotel in Poipu Beach Hawaii are 3 that come to mind.



Westin Puerto Vallarta was another one. Perhaps yet another is the not yet opened Nanea in Maui next to Wkorv and wkorv-n. Not sure what the sixth one could be, except perhaps WSJ's not yet opened Sunset Bay phase.


----------



## vistana101 (May 12, 2016)

The Haileys said:


> It will change from being a deposit/exchange system to a straight up point based system, which puts all Starwood ownership on equal footing in the II network.



Interesting. This is how the Flex program works...I wonder if they were talking about that, or the possibility of converting all starwood weeks to the points system?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 12, 2016)

Current message on website.



> We are in the process of becoming Vistana™ Signature Experiences, inc. Thank you for your patience as we transition to our new Web experience.
> 
> If you have received a notice that your email could not be delivered, please try again in a few hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Current message on website.



Why do they have different phone numbers for each segment? Why not just one? Don't they all just route to the same place and people.


----------



## The Haileys (May 12, 2016)

vistana101 said:


> Interesting. This is how the Flex program works...I wonder if they were talking about that, or the possibility of converting all starwood weeks to the points system?


Honestly,  it could have been anything.  The sales manager was talking so fast,  I couldn't keep up.  But yes,  Flex owners will exchange in II like they do within Flex. I couldn't get a straight answer as to how that will change for Star Option owners,  but I think that applies to all. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 12, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Westin Puerto Vallarta was another one. Perhaps yet another is the not yet opened Nanea in Maui next to Wkorv and wkorv-n. Not sure what the sixth one could be, except perhaps WSJ's not yet opened Sunset Bay phase.



Adding to our collection of upper-upscale resorts, we are pleased to welcome our five newest resort hotels as part of the transaction: The Westin Resort & Spa, Los Cabos, which is scheduled to re-open in the second quarter of 2017 after renovations following Hurricane Odile; The Westin Resort & Spa, Cancún; The Westin Resort & Spa, Puerto Vallarta; Sheraton Kauaʻi Resort; and Sheraton Steamboat Resort. These resort hotels are anticipated to provide additional villa accommodations over time. Until then, Owners can continue to access them through the SPG program.


----------



## clsmit (May 12, 2016)

*Flex Options very expensive*

At our last owner's update we were shown some Flex Options purchase options. On a per-option basis they are much more expensive than the "list" price at, say, WLR, for the same number of options. Lagunamar has been something like $35K for 148,100 and the FlexOptions were well over $40K for the same amount. Given that they are for Sheraton, not Westin, properties, the value isn't there if you just want options to play with. I suspect this has been discussed in other threads but haven't been on enough recently to see them.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 12, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> These resort hotels are anticipated to provide additional villa accommodations *over time*. Until then, Owners can continue to access them through the SPG program.



Over time?! That's extremely non committal! Sounds like we better not hold our breath for real availability.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Over time?! That's extremely non committal! Sounds like we better not hold our breath for real availability.



They also didn't really indicate if Los Cabos would reopen as a timeshare property or a hotel.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Over time?! That's extremely non committal! Sounds like we better not hold our breath for real availability.



80 year Branding of Westin and Sheraton - depends on time horizon I guess


----------



## YYJMSP (May 13, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> They also didn't really indicate if Los Cabos would reopen as a timeshare property or a hotel.



Wasn't there something in the early press releases that said those properties were to all be converted from hotels to timeshares?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> Wasn't there something in the early press releases that said those properties were to all be converted from hotels to timeshares?



If there was one in yesterday's release, I didn't see it, and I read through the press release. I can't speak to some of the earlier releases about the deal.

The only place I can tell that it is mentioned is in the email that was sent out to owners after the closing of the acquisition by ILG. Which isn't an email that I received since I don't own a Vistana/Westin/Sheraton property.


----------



## mjm1 (May 13, 2016)

We were told at a recent owners update that these hotels would be converted into TS's. They also said the units would have some type of kitchen with Steve tops. The mini kitchens of current resorts. That would be a nice feature, so hopefully it is true.

Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> We were told at a recent owners update that these hotels would be converted into TS's. They also said the units would have some type of kitchen with Steve tops. The mini kitchens of current resorts. That would be a nice feature, so hopefully it is true.
> 
> Mike



From what I can tell, I think that Starwood does a better hotel conversion job than Marriott has in the past. So if they do convert these to timeshare, which I would expect them to do since I don't think II wants to be in the hotel business, then I would expect a pretty good mini kitchen.


----------

